# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Vodafone με Netflix στην Ελλαδα?

## kontinos

Μια απο τις μεγαλυτερες εταιρειες στην ευρωπαϊκη αγορα, αναμενεται να εισελθει στην ελληνικη αγορα με ενα νεο προϊον. Εικαζεται εντονα οτι η vodafone, η οποια δεν εχει μπει δυναμικα στην συνδρομητικη τηλεοραση οπως η nova και η otetv θα λανσαρει συντομα υπηρεσια η οποια θα υποστηριζει την γνωστη πλατφορμα netflix στην ελληνικη αγορα. Αναμενεται να δουμε κατα ποσο η τεχνολογικοι περιορισμοι (η οχι και τοσο ευρεια εξαπλωση του vdsl) θα επιτρεψει μια τετοια κινηση, και κατα ποσο αυτη θα ευδοκιμησει. Το γραφω με καθε επιφυλαξη φυσικα, αλλα εχω αυτη την αισθηση...

----------


## nightbird7000

Εγώ πάλι θα έλεγα ότι...εκτός τεχνολογικών περιορισμών μην ξεχναμε και τους οικονομικούς περιορισμούς στο ευρύ κοινό,ειδικά αυτούς που έρχονται το φετεινο χειμώνα...

----------


## anonymos1982

Το Netflix θα ήταν ωραίο να έρθει στην Ελλάδα αρκεί να ήταν με υπότιτλους αυτά που θα μπορούσαμε να δούμε...

----------


## WAntilles

Ετσιθελικά πακέτο με κάποιον ISP (και μάλιστα εναλλακτικό), δεν έχει μέλλον.

Ας κατέβει στην αγορά μόνο του το Netflix, χωρίς κάποιον ISP.

----------


## Nozomi

> Εγώ πάλι θα έλεγα ότι...εκτός τεχνολογικών περιορισμών μην ξεχναμε και τους οικονομικούς περιορισμούς στο ευρύ κοινό,ειδικά αυτούς που έρχονται το φετεινο χειμώνα...


Οι τιμές που έχω δει Γερμανία είναι λογικότατες.
Αν σε κάποια φάση γίνει ασύμφορο το τσάμπα (κατέβασμα) επιλογές σαν την Netflix θα φαντάζουν ως μάνα εξ' ουρανού.
Μακάρι.

----------


## Gordito

> Εγώ πάλι θα έλεγα ότι...εκτός τεχνολογικών περιορισμών μην ξεχναμε και τους οικονομικούς περιορισμούς στο ευρύ κοινό,ειδικά αυτούς που έρχονται το φετεινο χειμώνα...


Δεν εχεις βαρεθει να γραφεις για τους οικονομικους περιορισμους του Ελληνα σε καθε θεμα;

Ανετα εδινα 10€ το μηνα για netflix, αρκει να εχουμε ποσοτητα μεσα. 
Και φυσικα, ποιοτητα (HD or die)

Αν γινει αυτο με Vodafone ομως, θα μου κακοφανει και ας εχω HOL σταθερο. Αυτα πρεπει να ειναι ανεξαρτητα παροχου.

----------


## tiffany

Εμένα αυτό που με καίει είναι η δυνατότητα μοιράσματος στο σπίτι. Πχ εγώ να βλέπω στο PC και ο πατέρας μου στην smart TV.

----------


## euri

> Εμένα αυτό που με καίει είναι η δυνατότητα μοιράσματος στο σπίτι. Πχ εγώ να βλέπω στο PC και ο πατέρας μου στην smart TV.


Γίνεται, ανάλογα με το είδος της συνδρομής που θα επιλέξεις:

----------


## tiffany

> Γίνεται, ανάλογα με το είδος της συνδρομής που θα επιλέξεις:


Το θέμα είναι αν το δώσει η Vodafone ή θα σου πουλάει κάποιο βασικό πακέτο όπως κάνει τώρα με το HOL TV που είναι μόνο για μια τηλεόραση.

----------


## euri

> Το θέμα είναι αν το δώσει η Vodafone ή θα σου πουλάει κάποιο βασικό πακέτο όπως κάνει τώρα με το HOL TV που είναι μόνο για μια τηλεόραση.


Το HOL TV απαιτεί εξωτερικό set-top box;

Το Netflix δε χρειάζεται hardware, οπότε δε βλέπω το λόγο γιατί να περιοριστούν τα διαθέσιμα πακέτα συνδρομών. Εκτός αν θελήσουν να κρατήσουν την κατανάλωση bandwidth χαμηλά...

Σύμφωνα με αυτό, σε αντίστοιχη υλοποίηση στην Ισπανία, το περιεχόμενο θα είναι διαθέσιμο και σε άλλες συσκευές. Δε διευκρινίζει αν θα υπάρχει δυνατότητα ταυτόχρονης θέασης.

----------


## djuan1988

> Γίνεται, ανάλογα με το είδος της συνδρομής που θα επιλέξεις:


Υπάρχει περιορισμός στις ip;

Δηλαδή πρέπει αυτές οι 4 οθόνες να έχουν την ίδια ip;

----------


## euri

Όχι, δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός στις IP.  Τουλάχιστον στην περίπτωση συνδρομής απευθείας στο Netflix - δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να γίνεται στις υλοποιήσεις μέσω παρόχου.

----------


## Crosswind

> Υπάρχει περιορισμός στις ip;
> 
> Δηλαδή πρέπει αυτές οι 4 οθόνες να έχουν την ίδια ip;


Κανένας περιορισμός, το έχω τεστάρει με ταυτόχρονος συνδέσεις από δουλειά και σπίτι.

----------


## nightbird7000

> Δεν εχεις βαρεθει να γραφεις για τους οικονομικους περιορισμους του Ελληνα σε καθε θεμα;


Όχι, γιατί να βαρεθω; απλώς προσγειωνω κάποιους στην πραγματικότητα..

----------


## djuan1988

> Κανένας περιορισμός, το έχω τεστάρει με ταυτόχρονος συνδέσεις από δουλειά και σπίτι.





> Όχι, δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός στις IP.  Τουλάχιστον στην περίπτωση συνδρομής απευθείας στο Netflix - δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να γίνεται στις υλοποιήσεις μέσω παρόχου.


Εξαιρετική η υλοποίηση τους τότε. 

Το spotify που χρησιμοποιώ από την πρώτη στιγμή που ήρθε έχει περιορισμό αναπαραγωγής σε μια (online) συσκευή μόνο. 

Άντε να έρθει επιτέλους και το Netflix στη χώρα μας.

----------


## Nozomi

Με τον μέσο όρο των ελληνικών συνδέσεων στο επίπεδο των μονοψήφιων Mbps, η θέαση HD περιεχομένου στο Netflix θα παραμείνει άπιαστο όνειρο.

Ας έρθει με το καλό όμως, κι βλέπουμε.

----------


## WAntilles

720p σε 4Mbps είναι μια χαρά, σε 6Mbps είναι εξαιρετικό, ακόμα και σε πολύ καλό μέσο προβολής.

Βάλτε και άλλο μισό Mbps για το audio, και υπό προϋποθέσεις (*), δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί λέτε ότι χωρίς VDSL έχουμε πρόβλημα.

(*)
- αν συγχρονίζει μία έως 24 aDSL π.χ. στα 8Mbs, και
- δεν δημιουργεί traffic στη διάρκεια της θέασης άλλη εφαρμογή ή άλλη συσκευή ή άλλος χρήστης

είμαστε μια χαρά, κι έχουμε και κάποιο buffer ασφαλείας.

----------


## Crosswind

Η μόνη μου ένσταση για το Netflix, αφορά τις διαφορές στο περιεχόμενο ανάλογα με τη χώρα. Π.χ. οι Αμερικάνοι έχουν την τελευταία season του Dr Who, ενώ οι UK/Ireland όχι  :Crying:

----------


## tiffany

Το περιεχόμενο είναι για πάντα διαθέσιμο; Έχεις απεριόριστη πρόσβαση παντού; Και γενικά τι περιεχόμενο υπάρχει; Είναι πχ ένα "νόμιμο pirate bay" ή έχει συγκεκριμένες συμφωνίες;

----------


## euri

> Το περιεχόμενο είναι για πάντα διαθέσιμο; Έχεις απεριόριστη πρόσβαση παντού; Και γενικά τι περιεχόμενο υπάρχει; Είναι πχ ένα "νόμιμο pirate bay" ή έχει συγκεκριμένες συμφωνίες;


Όχι, περιεχόμενο προστίθεται και αφαιρείται.  Πρόσβαση έχεις όπου υπάρχει Netflix με μόνο περιορισμό ότι αν είσαι σε άλλη χώρα έχεις πρόσβαση στο περιεχόμενο της συγκεκριμένης χώρας.  Δηλαδή, αν είσαι στο UK, έχεις πρόσβαση σε όλη τη βιβλιοθήκη του UK, ενώ αν ταξιδέψεις στη Γαλλία, έχεις πρόσβαση στη βιβλιοθήκη της Γαλλίας.

Το περιεχόμενο είναι ανάλογο με τις συμφωνίες που έχει κλείσει το Netflix με τις διάφορες εταιρείες διανομής.  Δε θα βρεις τα πάντα.

----------


## sdikr

> 720p σε 4Mbps είναι μια χαρά, σε 6Mbps είναι εξαιρετικό, ακόμα και σε πολύ καλό μέσο προβολής.
> 
> Βάλτε και άλλο μισό Mbps για το audio, και υπό προϋποθέσεις (*), δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί λέτε ότι χωρίς VDSL έχουμε πρόβλημα.
> 
> (*)
> - αν συγχρονίζει μία έως 24 aDSL π.χ. στα 8Mbs, και
> - δεν δημιουργεί traffic στη διάρκεια της θέασης άλλη εφαρμογή ή άλλη συσκευή ή άλλος χρήστης
> 
> είμαστε μια χαρά, κι έχουμε και κάποιο buffer ασφαλείας.


Συνήθως όταν λέμε HD δεν μιλάμε για 720

- - - Updated - - -




> Η μόνη μου ένσταση για το Netflix, αφορά τις διαφορές στο περιεχόμενο ανάλογα με τη χώρα. Π.χ. οι Αμερικάνοι έχουν την τελευταία season του Dr Who, ενώ οι UK/Ireland όχι


Αυτοί το έχουν απο το bbc player

----------


## Crosswind

> Αυτοί το έχουν απο το bbc player


Μόνο το UK, όχι η Ιρλανδία.

----------


## Veldrin

Στην Αγγλία το Netflix είναι σα να κλέβεις εκκλησία. Έχω πάρει την μεσαία συνδρομή με το Full HD που μπορώ να μοιράσω και σε 2 τηλεοράσεις το πρόγραμμα + ότι μπορώ να το τρέξω και σε τάμπλετ και σε κινητό, και κάνει.. 8 λίρες το μήνα. 9 λίρες έχει αν θές να μοιράσεις σε 4 tv + 4K. 

Όταν το να πάς σινεμά έχει ~10£ σε 2D προβολή.

Ποιά πειρατεία; Παράδεισος! Έχω λιώσει στις σειρές, και το εύρος επιλογής σε ταινίες είναι επίσης καλό. Και ο πρώτος μήνας δωρεάν.

----------


## PopManiac

> Όχι, περιεχόμενο προστίθεται και αφαιρείται.  Πρόσβαση έχεις όπου υπάρχει Netflix με μόνο περιορισμό ότι αν είσαι σε άλλη χώρα έχεις πρόσβαση στο περιεχόμενο της συγκεκριμένης χώρας.  Δηλαδή, αν είσαι στο UK, έχεις πρόσβαση σε όλη τη βιβλιοθήκη του UK, ενώ αν ταξιδέψεις στη Γαλλία, έχεις πρόσβαση στη βιβλιοθήκη της Γαλλίας.
> 
> Το περιεχόμενο είναι ανάλογο με τις συμφωνίες που έχει κλείσει το Netflix με τις διάφορες εταιρείες διανομής.  Δε θα βρεις τα πάντα.


Eκτός και αν έχεις υπηρεσία SmartDNS ή VPN, τότε έχεις μια χαρά πρόσβαση στο Netflix που θέλεις

----------


## aroutis

> Eκτός και αν έχεις υπηρεσία SmartDNS ή VPN, τότε έχεις μια χαρά πρόσβαση στο Netflix που θέλεις


Ετσι μπράβο.
Προσωπικά έχω Netflix για 3-4 χρόνια τώρα και αδιαφορώ πλήρως αν έρθει ή όχι Ελλάδα.

----------


## BARKOULETOS

> Ετσι μπράβο.
> Προσωπικά έχω Netflix για 3-4 χρόνια τώρα και αδιαφορώ πλήρως αν έρθει ή όχι Ελλάδα.


Προφανως και δεν χρειαζεσαι υποτιτλους, το 90% ομως των Ελληνων δεν εχουν τοσο καλο επιπεδο στα αγγλικα οποτε οι υποτιτλοι ειναι αναγκαιοι, οποτε ναι μας καιει να ερθει "επισημα" στην Ελλαδα...

----------


## euri

> Eκτός και αν έχεις υπηρεσία SmartDNS ή VPN, τότε έχεις μια χαρά πρόσβαση στο Netflix που θέλεις


Αυτό είναι επεισόδιο από το δεύτερο κύκλο  :Razz:

----------


## blade_

αν ερθει ελευθερο απο isp θα ειναι πολυ σημαντικο.και τωρα μπορεις να το εχεις φυσικα,αλλα για μενα χωρις υποτιτλους,δεν εχει νοημα

- - - Updated - - -




> Προφανως και δεν χρειαζεσαι υποτιτλους, το 90% ομως των Ελληνων δεν εχουν τοσο καλο επιπεδο στα αγγλικα οποτε οι υποτιτλοι ειναι αναγκαιοι, οποτε ναι μας καιει να ερθει "επισημα" στην Ελλαδα...


δεν ειναι θεμα αγγλικων πιστευω στους περισσοτερους.ανετα βλεπεις αγγλικη ταινια,το θεμα ομως ειναι να την απολαυσεις και οχι να εισαι στην τσιτα συνεχεια λες και κανεις μαθημα  :Razz: 

αληθεια,αγγλικους υποτιτλους εχει?

----------


## Crosswind

> αληθεια,αγγλικους υποτιτλους εχει?


Ναι, τουλαχιστον όσες σειρές ή ταινίες έχω δει εγώ, είχαν επιλογή για αγγλικούς υπότιτλους. Μπορεί βέβαια να παίζει ρόλο και σε ποια χώρα είσαι.

----------


## anonymos1982

> αν ερθει ελευθερο απο isp θα ειναι πολυ σημαντικο.και τωρα μπορεις να το εχεις φυσικα,αλλα για μενα χωρις υποτιτλους,δεν εχει νοημα
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> δεν ειναι θεμα αγγλικων πιστευω στους περισσοτερους.ανετα βλεπεις αγγλικη ταινια,το θεμα ομως ειναι να την απολαυσεις και οχι να εισαι στην τσιτα συνεχεια λες και κανεις μαθημα 
> 
> αληθεια,αγγλικους υποτιτλους εχει?


Αμφιβάλλω αν οι περισσότεροι μπορούν να δουν άνετα αγγλική ταινία-σειρά χωρίς υπότιτλους ειδικά σε μεγαλύτερες ηλικίες. για το δεύτερο ότι ακόμα και όσοι μπορούμε θα είμαστε στην τσίτα για να τα καταλαβαίνουμε συμφωνώ.
Ίσως υπάρχει ένα μονοψήφιο ποσοστό που μπορεί πραγματικά να δει άνετα χωρίς υπότιτλους.

----------


## PopManiac

Περιμένω ΔΤ ή κάποια επικοινωνία από τη Vodafone για το θέμα αυτό επειδή πολλά πράγματα δεν μου είναι ξεκάθαρα όπως:

1. Θα είναι υπηρεσία Netflix μέσω Vodafone TV ή συνεργασία με τη Netflix όπου θα παρέχονται επιπρόσθετα στις σειρές / ταινίες της Vodafone ΚΑΙ σειρές / ταινίες της Netflix; Η διαφορά είναι προφανώς τεράστια

2. Το κόστος, εννοείται, καθώς σήμερα η συνδρομή στη Netflix είναι περίπου €9 το μήνα (HD + 2 οθόνες παράλληλης θέασης). Και πάλι: Θα είναι επιπρόσθετη υπηρεσία όπου πχ η συνδρομή στη Vodafone θα έχει - λέω εγώ - €10 τον μήνα και άλλα €5 με optional τη Netflix; 

3. Αν η Netflix θα "κατεβεί" αυτόνομη ως υπηρεσία, τι θα παρέχει συγκριτικά με άλλες χώρες.

Και το προφανές  :Razz: , δλδ αν όντως αυτό ισχύει - όχι ότι δεν έχω εμπιστοσύνη στον kontino που ξεκίνησε το νήμα αλλά όπως και να το κάνουμε η Ελλάδα είναι η χώρα του ράδιο αρβύλα...

- - - Updated - - -




> Με τον μέσο όρο των ελληνικών συνδέσεων στο επίπεδο των μονοψήφιων Mbps, η θέαση HD περιεχομένου στο Netflix θα παραμείνει άπιαστο όνειρο.
> 
> Ας έρθει με το καλό όμως, κι βλέπουμε.


Καμία σχέση Nozomi, εκ πείρας έχω βάλει Netflix στον πατέρα μου στην Ελλάδα (μέσω VPN / Android TV Box) και με την κανονική ADSL ΟΤΕ (δλδ την περίφημη "έως 4MBs"  :Cool: ) σε γενικές γραμμές και μάλιστα μέσω Wifi στο σπίτι βλέπει ΟΚ.

- - - Updated - - -

Και συνδέεται προφανώς με node στις ΗΠΑ  :Wink:

----------


## anonymos1982

Απ' ότι είδα είναι γύρω στα 3 mpps το bitrate το στάνταρντ βίντεο υψηλής ανάλυσης ενώ βρήκα και κάτι που λέγεται super Hd με διπλάσιο ρυθμό. Οπότε είναι εφικτό άνετα και στις περισσότερες συνδέσεις στην Ελλάδα έστω και το απλό HD
Το πρόβλημα βέβαια είναι ότι δεν έχουν όλες οι περιοχές της Ελλάδας κάλυψη από την Vodafone..

----------


## blade_

> Ναι, τουλαχιστον όσες σειρές ή ταινίες έχω δει εγώ, είχαν επιλογή για αγγλικούς υπότιτλους. Μπορεί βέβαια να παίζει ρόλο και σε ποια χώρα είσαι.


πολυ καλο τοτε,θα το σκεφτομουν σοβαρα,αφου δω τι υλικο περιλαμβανει.

----------


## euri

Για τους υποτίτλους, σαφώς και παίζει ρόλο η χώρα από την οποία γίνεται θέαση.  Δω πάνου οι υπότιτλοι είναι πάντα για τις τοπικές γλώσσες (φινλανδικά, σουηδικά, νορβηγικά, δανέζικα) και ενίοτε έχει και αγγλικά, αλλά όχι συχνά.

Σχετικά με την παροχή της υπηρεσίας:  στην Ισπανία, το Netflix ξεκίνησε πολύ πρόσφατα ως αυτόνομη υπηρεσία, όπως στις υπόλοιπες χώρες.  Υπήρξε όμως ένα μήνα πριν την επίσημη πρεμιέρα συμφωνία με τη Vodafone ώστε να παρέχεται *και* μέσω της πλατφόρμας της, παράλληλα με την κανονική διάθεση της υπηρεσίας.

----------


## PopManiac

> Για τους υποτίτλους, σαφώς και παίζει ρόλο η χώρα από την οποία γίνεται θέαση.  Δω πάνου οι υπότιτλοι είναι πάντα για τις τοπικές γλώσσες (φινλανδικά, σουηδικά, νορβηγικά, δανέζικα) και ενίοτε έχει και αγγλικά, αλλά όχι συχνά.
> 
> Σχετικά με την παροχή της υπηρεσίας:  στην Ισπανία, το Netflix ξεκίνησε πολύ πρόσφατα ως αυτόνομη υπηρεσία, όπως στις υπόλοιπες χώρες.  Υπήρξε όμως ένα μήνα πριν την επίσημη πρεμιέρα συμφωνία με τη Vodafone ώστε να παρέχεται *και* μέσω της πλατφόρμας της, παράλληλα με την κανονική διάθεση της υπηρεσίας.


Aυτό ισχύει και στο Βέλγιο, όπου υπάρχει αυτόνομο αλλά και μέσω της ΒελγΟΤΕ (Proximus) TV  :Wink: 

Μακάρι να έρθει και στην Ελλάδα, τουλάχιστον έχω δει πόσο πραγματικά θετικό είναι στον πατέρα μου πχ που είναι μιας ηλικίας και βλέπει διαρκώς ντοκυμαντέρ (με αγγλικούς υπότιτλους!) ενώ περνά και την ώρα του εξαιρετικά ευχάριστα

----------


## anonymos1982

και υπάρχει κάποια οικονομική διαφορά όταν το διαλέγει κάποιος ανεξάρτητο ή μέσω κάποιου παρόχου;

----------


## PopManiac

> και υπάρχει κάποια οικονομική διαφορά όταν το διαλέγει κάποιος ανεξάρτητο ή μέσω κάποιου παρόχου;


Βασική διαφορά είναι η γκρίζα ζώνη, δλδ αν το έχω μέσω παρόχου δεν έχω αυτόνομη συνδρομή στο Netflix και συνεπώς δεν μπορώ μέσω VPN / SmartDNS να "παίξω" είτε με Netflix άλλης χώρας (πχ ΗΠΑ) ή ακόμα και να δω Netflix σε άλλη χώρα που επισκέπτομαι  :Wink: 

Από την άλλη, έχω την αίσθηση πως μέσω παρόχου είναι φθηνότερο καθώς τη σήμερον σχεδόν όλοι δίνουν by default triple play και συνεπώς δεν πληρώνεις δα και τόσο μεγάλο ποσό και δεν έχεις και το εξτρά των €100+ τον χρόνο

----------


## Pan_1

Παλι το χερι στην τσεπη  :Smile:

----------


## anonymos1982

Εγώ πάντως αν και ποτέ μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω βάλει κάποια συνδρομητική υπηρεσία Nova ή ΟΤΕ για κάτι τέτοιο και αν οι τιμές είναι ίδιες με τις άλλες χώρες θα είμαι από τους πρώτους που θα κοιτάξω να βάλω.

----------


## PopManiac

> Εγώ πάντως αν και ποτέ μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω βάλει κάποια συνδρομητική υπηρεσία Nova ή ΟΤΕ για κάτι τέτοιο και αν οι τιμές είναι ίδιες με τις άλλες χώρες θα είμαι από τους πρώτους που θα κοιτάξω να βάλω.


Eγώ θα έλεγα να περιμένουμε πρώτα να διαπιστώσουμε αν όντως ισχύει η όποια συνεργασία Vodafone με Netflix στην Ελλάδα και τα συζητάμε τα υπόλοιπα  :Razz:

----------


## MitsosGate13

Εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως βρηκε η φημη αυτη γιατι δεν την βρισκω πουθενα αλλου.

----------


## PopManiac

> Εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως βρηκε η φημη αυτη γιατι δεν την βρισκω πουθενα αλλου.


kontinos portal  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

Ας μας πει αν και μπορεί να το άκουσε εμπιστευτικά. Κι εγώ πάντως δεν ξέρω αν και φαντάζομαι ότι η Vodafone θα το ξέσκιζε (θα το ξεσκίσει) σε προωθητικές / διαφημιστκές ενέργειες μιας και όντως υποθετικά κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν gamechanger για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα

----------


## MitsosGate13

> kontinos portal    
> 
> Ας μας πει αν και μπορεί να το άκουσε εμπιστευτικά. Κι εγώ πάντως δεν ξέρω αν και φαντάζομαι ότι η Vodafone θα το ξέσκιζε (θα το ξεσκίσει) σε προωθητικές / διαφημιστκές ενέργειες μιας και όντως υποθετικά κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν gamechanger για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα



Απο οπου και να το εμαθε, οντως μια τετοια κινηση ειναι ακρως σημαντικη για τα δεδομενα του Ελληνικου ιντερνετ. Ειναι περιεργο ομως οτι ο φιλος kontinos δεν εχει κανει καποιο follow up ουτε αναρτηση γενικα απο εκεινη την ημερα. Πιστευω οτι πολλοι θελουμε το νετφλιξ στην Ελλαδα αλλα ανεπισημες ειδησεις τετοιου μεγεθους δεν ξερω κατα ποσο μπορουμε να τις εμπιστευθουμε

----------


## aroutis

> Προφανως και δεν χρειαζεσαι υποτιτλους, το 90% ομως των Ελληνων δεν εχουν τοσο καλο επιπεδο στα αγγλικα οποτε οι υποτιτλοι ειναι αναγκαιοι, οποτε ναι μας καιει να ερθει "επισημα" στην Ελλαδα...


Εχει αγγλικούς υπότιτλους (και αρκετές άλλες γλώσσες) αν χρειάζεσαι υπότιτλους.

Αν τώρα κάποιος δεν γνωρίζει αγγλικά, προφανώς υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## euri

> Εχει αγγλικούς υπότιτλους (και αρκετές άλλες γλώσσες) αν χρειάζεσαι υπότιτλους.
> 
> Αν τώρα κάποιος δεν γνωρίζει αγγλικά, προφανώς υπάρχει πρόβλημα.


Ναι, αλλά δεν είναι όλοι οι υπότιτλοι διαθέσιμοι σε κάθε χώρα.  Εδώ πάνου, για παράδειγμα, μέχρι πέρυσι δεν υπήρχαν καθόλου αγγλικοί υπότιτλοι.  Φέτος εμφανίστηκαν σε ελάχιστες σειρές ή ταινίες.

----------


## PopManiac

> Ναι, αλλά δεν είναι όλοι οι υπότιτλοι διαθέσιμοι σε κάθε χώρα.  Εδώ πάνου, για παράδειγμα, μέχρι πέρυσι δεν υπήρχαν καθόλου αγγλικοί υπότιτλοι.  Φέτος εμφανίστηκαν σε ελάχιστες σειρές ή ταινίες.


Kαι εδώ πάνου (αλλά πιο κάτου από τον αποπάνου  :Razz: ) υπότιτλοι μόνο στα γαλλικά και ολλανδικά και ενίοτε μόνο σε μία από τις 2 γλώσσες

----------


## euri

Έτσι, για να μαθαίνεις την ξένη γλώσσα καλύτερα.  Όπως εγώ που προσπαθούσα (σχεδόν ανεπιτυχώς) στον κινηματογράφο να καταλάβω τι έλεγαν οι Κινέζοι στο The Martian από τους φινλανδικούς υποτίτλους  :ROFL:

----------


## nikosaek2121

Mακάρι θα είμαι από τους πρότους που θα το τιμήσω  :Clap:

----------


## reaper1

ωραια επιλογη αρκετα καλο
αν ειχε και ΗΒΟ κτλ θα ηταν τελειο να βλεπουμε ολες τις σειρες live 
ΤΕΛΕΙΟ

----------

